# Top Gear



## hodor (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes, I know most of the ppl on this forum are British, so I am gonna ask the question; does anyone watch and like Top Gear? I love this show. I watch Top Gear on BBC world and I watch Top Gear Extra on BBC Prime. Jeremy Clarkson rules and I just love the way they totally make fun of american cars... they do have an overwhelming aversion to German cars (though I can understand why).


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 28, 2005)

I love Top Gear. A highly entertaining show with very witty repartee between the presenters. 

Although they sometimes make fun of US cars, they do love those big powerful gas guzzlers. As for German motors, they  have a grudging respect for them. They recently gave the Merc SLR a rave review - although it was redesigned by Mclaren and at a £300, 000 price tag I wouldn't expect anything less than a rave review


----------



## hodor (Jan 28, 2005)

Oi! The one they did with the cadillace cts that was in Matrix 2 was awesome. I also loved the one they did with the "Bentley for Mondeo money"! These guys rule... and they are British!!


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to watch Top Gear... And loved the way Clarkson just ripped the cars apart (verbally)... And even when they held two cars up by crane and smashed them together...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 29, 2005)

There are only two things i like about cars.
1. they get me from a-c (b being the local repairer in between)
2. they prompted top gear
its ace, although it did lose something while jeremy clarkson wasn't there.


----------



## hodor (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh I must say the when they tried jumping the row of motorbikes with a two story bus was great. He cleared about three but put it in reverse to take out the three left standing.


----------



## jacob__zuma (Sep 21, 2005)

I live in sunny south africa and i TG extra is my favourite show.


i'm coming to the U'K next week and wanted to know....
I saw Jeremy buy a car for 1pound on yesterdays show. when i get to england i want to also buy a car for one pound.

where do you get these cars (they said something like that in europe and U"K you can't scrap a car you have to recycle it. which costs about 150pounds, so ppl just give thier old cars away bassicly so they dont have to pay the recycle fee)
any thoughts would be greatly much appreciated.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 21, 2005)

Never heard of it but if they ridicule American made cars, I'm all for it!  Do you know if they show it on BBC America?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 21, 2005)

The lineup on BBC America is frankly embarassing for the BBC. Though I know they've put Spooks on there in the past (political correctness achieved by renaming it "MI5") and "The Robinsons" is starting soon, which is a very funny series

I can't find Top Gear anywhere on their webiste though... (www.bbcamerica.com)


----------



## Ahdkaw (Sep 21, 2005)

Love Top Gear, cars with a humourous twist. Especially the cool board.

I particularly enjoy the Star in a Small Car race they have every episode, always interesting to see how the various celebrities line up against each other in an averagely-priced car.

Anyone know who The Stig is?

As for "The Robinsons", it's not as good as I thought it would be, it was pretty dull really. I've had a lot more laughs out of the 'Smoking Room', and that's quite dull in places too.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 23, 2005)

I suspect The Stig is Richard Burns, or similar. He's a proffessional-standard driver, thats for sure...


----------



## Quokka (Oct 2, 2005)

This and Scrubs would have to be the two main shows I'm missing now Ive moved back to Oz from Ireland. The Hilux segments, Jeremy getting a lesson at Nurburgring and of course Richard Hammond yelling out _I am a four wheel driving god! _Have to be personal favourites. Still hoping I'll get it on foxtel (digital pay tv) when we get our new place sorted.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 13, 2005)

Top gear is fantastic! Clarkson is quite immense, he hates on everything really! The good thing about it is that its still fantastic to watch even when you don't know anything about cars (like me!)


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 15, 2005)

i met the lads from top gear when i was at my brothers hotel in the isle of man, they are really a sound bunch and very funny. as for the show i love it its ace, did anyone ever see the episode where they got a nun to drive a monster truck, that was funny


----------



## Foxbat (May 8, 2006)

It's back and just as funny as ever. I loved the convertable people carrier (especially through the car wash).


----------



## Thunderchild (May 8, 2006)

the started playing it over here in oz - It might be two years old but i dont care, just means theres more to enjoy as they get up to date


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 8, 2006)

The winter olympic special is one of the funniest things i've seen on tv this year


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 8, 2006)

you have to admire such devoted hate of the caravan.


----------



## kaneda (May 8, 2006)

Last nights one was hilarious "its not on fire is it... IT IS ON FIRE"  "just RUN" hahaha 

For those of you who didn't watch it, Jeremy and the gang made a people carrier into a convertabile (took off the top and then made their own fabric covering)....their home made people carrier was then subjected to a series of tests 

1) to drive it at 100 miles per hour without any of the pieces falling off (apart from the roof nearly collapsing it was a sucess!)
2) to drive it through a safari park and survive evil monkies jumping on it. 
and
3) to take it through a car wash. hahaha.  It basically failed, all the pieces destroyed... and they ended up setting the car wash on fire! bwahaha


----------



## Traveller (May 8, 2006)

Darm I missed it.

Ive been watching reruns over the last few days on UKtv Gold doesnt matter if you have seen them before they are still fun


----------



## cornelius (May 8, 2006)

I watch it whenever I can, too bad I live in a hosehold full of women ( my mother and my 2 sisters, that is)


----------



## kaneda (May 8, 2006)

cornelius said:
			
		

> I watch it whenever I can, too bad I live in a hosehold full of women ( my mother and my 2 sisters, that is)



You just need to convince them to watch it once!  The good thing about top gear is that you dont actually need to know anything about cars to enjoy it!


----------



## Foxbat (May 8, 2006)

> You just need to convince them to watch it once! The good thing about top gear is that you dont actually need to know anything about cars to enjoy it!


 
Absolutely true - and that is the secret of their success (along with the banter between Clarkson, Hammond and May). British humour at its best


----------



## kyektulu (May 8, 2006)

*I watched that episode last night Foxbat, hilarious.

After all these years Clarkeson still has it.

The home made people carrier wasnt the best idea they have ever had...

Think they got into trouble blowing up a brand new million pound car wash? *


----------



## Mayhs (May 8, 2006)

i love it!

why wont bugatti let them race the car on the track? and the designers of the koein(whatever ) are so stupid...who makes a 250mph car without enough downforce??? and why does JC hate porsches??????? theyre some of the best cars ever!! undisputedly in the price range they are THE BEST and some top gear tests have said this aswell!


----------



## cornelius (May 8, 2006)

kaneda said:
			
		

> You just need to convince them to watch it once! The good thing about top gear is that you dont actually need to know anything about cars to enjoy it!


 
it is on during one of their favourite shows, actally two of their favourite shows, off which they tape one, so I can't do that either... I'm hoping to get all the bbc's and all on the other tv so I can watch it after all


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 8, 2006)

wow i loved it.  yayayay.. i really WANT to hate jeremy clarkson..i know i should but darn it it cracks me up.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 8, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> The winter olympic special is one of the funniest things i've seen on tv this year


 
that was just awesome rocket powered mini anyone


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 9, 2006)

hay this house is neatly devided (tecnicaly more males but you dont need as many females for it to be evan believe me) and we all watch as always good for a smile


----------



## velvetdreams (May 9, 2006)

*it was wicked i watched  it the other day and then again last night which i taped, the carwash was fantastic i was p**** myself !!! i love jeremy....!!!*


----------



## Traveller (May 9, 2006)

I finally watched it last night it was great now I know they repeat it on Monday nights I wont miss it.

I went on the website and watched a few of the videos they have there the Car darts was hilarious


----------

